
New Microscope shows moving atoms [video] - BrandiATMuhkuh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4soJxXb-5s
======
BrandiATMuhkuh
Here is the paper to it:
[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/3/eaay5849](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/3/eaay5849)

------
karxxm
You have a link to the corresponding paper?

